# Thoughts on the 2021 Canyon EMTB Releases?!!



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm curious what you guys think about the latest releases from Canyon...

Canyon debuts big-travel EMTB, Torque:ON and updates popular Spectral:ON

As a Spectral owner, the updates makes sense...but while Canyon is now specing the new EP8 version with a (heavier) 630wh battery, they are claiming..._*'Version 2.0 of the Spectral ON is 1kg lighter'*_...when it is actually 1.07kg heavier than the 2020 E8000 version it's replacing!










As for the new Torque:ON 8 Super Enduro model, I think they may have their hands full trying to sell a $5400 bike with a 504wh battery and an inferior parts spec to it's direct competition...the COMMENCAL META POWER SX RIDE ..... 

_Thoughts?!!_


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Brad_Trent said:


> I'm curious what you guys think about the latest releases from Canyon...
> 
> Canyon debuts big-travel EMTB, Torque:ON and updates popular Spectral:ON
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that Canyon will give be giving customers the option of buying a 2nd battery at a deep discount when you buy the Torque. Now that is a good idea!


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> I read that Canyon will give be giving customers the option of buying a 2nd battery at a deep discount when you buy the Torque. Now that is a good idea!


Well...giving you the opportunity to give them _another_ 500 bucks for a backup battery may seem fine to you, but unless your main riding location is a bike park where you can easily pedal over to your car for some more juice, having an extra 3 kilos to haul around in my backpack doesn't sound like a lotta fun...?


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Actually they will not be giving US customers that option (2nd battery purchase), which is a deal breaker for me. If they offered the Torque:ON with a 630wh (preferred) OR optional 2nd battery purchase (@ discount - less preferred) this would be my next bike 100%. Now I am torn between a Bullit, MetaSX or waiting one more year to see if Canyon does the Spectral:ON thing where initial release is 500wh only, but second year is 630. Decisions ... decisions....


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

roughster said:


> Actually they will not be giving US customers that option (2nd battery purchase), which is a deal breaker for me. If they offered the Torque:ON with a 630wh (preferred) OR optional 2nd battery purchase (@ discount - less preferred) this would be my next bike 100%. Now I am torn between a Bullit, MetaSX or waiting one more year to see if Canyon does the Spectral:ON thing where initial release is 500wh only, but second year is 630. Decisions ... decisions....


The Bullit is for rich assholes.....but the Commencal looks pretty damned solid and you won't hafta sell a kidney to fund the damned thing! ?


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Brad_Trent said:


> The Bullit is for rich assholes.....but the Commencal looks pretty damned solid and you won't hafta sell a kidney to fund the damned thing! ?


Ahh, the Bullit is a lot but honestly, I ride my bike almost every single day. I ride it more than I drive a car and that includes before Covid. I can easily make peace and drop the coinage. Wife already gave the thumbs up, so that $$ is just burning a hole in my pocket right now.

The irony though is I really WANT a Torque:ON. Canyon really just screwed the pooch on the release with 500w battery. I've watched several reviews and they all love the bike ... BUT ... the first critique positive or negative is Canyon WHY 500????

My main std is a Canyon Strive and I freakin love the bike more than any other. I really want to wait till next year, but if I do and then they don't bump the battery up to 630 I'm going to be PISSED!!!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

roughster said:


> Canyon WHY 500????


Rationale may be faster charging to 80% for smaller battery (From Bike Radar May 7, 2020)

_Meanwhile, a new integrated 504Wh battery - the BT-E8035-L - has also been launched. It has the same dimensions as the new BT-8036 but, despite its lower capacity to volume, Shimano claims it can now be charged to full capacity in four hours, or up to 80 per cent charge in two and a half hours.
The fast-charging BT-E8035-L weighs 3,150g._


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Jack7782 said:


> Rationale may be faster charging to 80% for smaller battery (From Bike Radar May 7, 2020)
> 
> _Meanwhile, a new integrated 504Wh battery - the BT-E8035-L - has also been launched. It has the same dimensions as the new BT-8036 but, despite its lower capacity to volume, Shimano claims it can now be charged to full capacity in four hours, or up to 80 per cent charge in two and a half hours.
> The fast-charging BT-E8035-L weighs 3,150g._


This shows a disconnect between the industry and ebikers. Very small % of ebikers can use the "multiple battery" or short charge option as a means of routine use. The "usual" ebiker is a start and stop single loop rider where a short charge time doesn't really mean anything, but ... range is the most important aspect. Not to say that there isn't a market, it is just a very small element of the overall ebiker population. If I want limited power and/or smaller battery, I'll go SL or Rise, not look for a full size ebike with an artificially small battery.


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

roughster said:


> This shows a disconnect between the industry and ebikers. Very small % of ebikers can use the "multiple battery" or short charge option as a means of routine use. The "usual" ebiker is a start and stop single loop rider where a short charge time doesn't really mean anything, but ... range is the most important aspect. Not to say that there isn't a market, it is just a very small element of the overall ebiker population. If I want limited power and/or smaller battery, I'll go SL or Rise, not look for a full size ebike with an artificially small battery.


The thing I don't get about Canyon's marketing strategy to justify the 504wh battery on the Torque is they keep saying sh!t like, _"It's a 'Park Bike', so you can always just pedal to the parking lot and swap in a new battery when you need to power up'_, but the thing is, if you're at a bike park, 9 times outta 10 you're going to the top of the hill on a lift anyway...so why would you need an eBike?!! I'm not saying guys don't bring eBikes to the ski hill...but that's _hardly_ where I'm taking my eBike! For me the entire point of an eBike is to be able to explore trails that would typically kick my ass on the climbs! There's no climbing on a downhill run! Lift up/Fly down. If their real reason for going with the smaller battery was truly because the weight distribution made for a better ride, then stick to your guns and say so.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Brad_Trent said:


> The thing I don't get about Canyon's marketing strategy to justify the 504wh battery on the Torque is they keep saying sh!t like, _"It's a 'Park Bike', so you can always just pedal to the parking lot and swap in a new battery when you need to power up'_, but the thing is, if you're at a bike park, 9 times outta 10 you're going to the top of the hill on a lift anyway...so why would you need an eBike?!! I'm not saying guys don't bring eBikes to the ski hill...but that's _hardly_ where I'm taking my eBike! For me the entire point of an eBike is to be able to explore trails that would typically kick my ass on the climbs! There's no climbing on a downhill run! Lift up/Fly down. If their real reason for going with the smaller battery was truly because the weight distribution made for a better ride, then stick to your guns and say so.


100% agree. Go watch any Youtube review of the Torque:ON and you will see this as the #1 negative comment. This "mistake" is going to cost Canyon sales. And sales right now typically will result in brand loyalty later down the road. Given the strong emergence of the ebike market, I really consider this a pretty large **** up on Canyon's part.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Are the Spectral bikes available or are they unicorns like some ebikes now? Also, looks like they are mullet bikes will a 29 wheel fit frame or is that no go?


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

Tickle said:


> Are the Spectral bikes available or are they unicorns like some ebikes now? Also, looks like they are mullet bikes will a 29 wheel fit frame or is that no go?


The 2021 Spectral 7.0 & 8.0 are gonna be available in May...the top build 9.0 is showing that it'll be in stock next month. They're all mullets and can't take a 29" rear wheel. But I've had mine since September and love it. Of all the eBikes that you can actually buy in the States, the Spectral easily has the best build for the buck. The only other things that come close in terms of value & comparable builds that are 'sort of' available are from Cube and Commencal...but if they're not already sold out for the coming season, they will be damned soon. Cubes tend to be more $pendy than the Canyon, but they've got a Bosch motor and seem to be getting restocked to some degree. The Commies have a lotta travel options...150/150, 160/170 and 165/180...all with EP8's, but stock for this year is basically gone already.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Yeah the Spectral:ON has tempted my trigger finger several times. I just wish the geo was a little more enduro and a little less trail. Basically an eStrive in Clack mode rather than Click, which is exactly what the spectral is.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Brad_Trent said:


> The 2021 Spectral 7.0 & 8.0 are gonna be available in May...the top build 9.0 is showing that it'll be in stock next month. They're all mullets and can't take a 29" rear wheel. But I've had mine since September and love it. Of all the eBikes that you can actually buy in the States, the Spectral easily has the best build for the buck. The only other things that come close in terms of value & comparable builds that are 'sort of' available are from Cube and Commencal...but if they're not already sold out for the coming season, they will be damned soon. Cubes tend to be more $pendy than the Canyon, but they've got a Bosch motor and seem to be getting restocked to some degree. The Commies have a lotta travel options...150/150, 160/170 and 165/180...all with EP8's, but stock for this year is basically gone already.


Thx, I put in a notify me on the Spectral 9, pricey but is very well spec'd I agree! How's your experience been with the bike and ordering from Canyon. Would prefer to deal with a local shop but that seems like a pipe dream if I want something in the near future


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Tickle said:


> Thx, I put in a notify me on the Spectral 9, pricey but is very well spec'd I agree! How's your experience been with the bike and ordering from Canyon. Would prefer to deal with a local shop but that seems like a pipe dream if I want something in the near future


My Strive experience was fantastic. Had it together in an hour or so, on the trails in 2! I am trying to resist the urge to buy a Spectral:ON in Large (my son and I share the same size) as a planned "hand me down for him once I get a 630w+ / Enduro Geo/Suspension ebike.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

If I can score an Orbea Rise in XL in the next couple months I will probably go that route, I could get a Spechy SL in the comp carbon model locally but def prefer the Orbea between those two. I like the idea of the lighter trail oriented ebike but I guess a bike like the Spectral with 630w battery would work as well.


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

Tickle said:


> Thx, I put in a notify me on the Spectral 9, pricey but is very well spec'd I agree! How's your experience been with the bike and ordering from Canyon. Would prefer to deal with a local shop but that seems like a pipe dream if I want something in the near future


I've had no issues with the bike or with Canyon, although my rear shock arrived DOA because of a crack in the body.That's obvs not a Canyon problem, since since the issue only showed up after the shock would be pumped up and then lose pressure after two days...but they sorted out the replacement with RS. In the meantime, I sourced a DPX2 and now I have the RS as a backup. But you buy from a company like Canyon (or YT, or Commencal, etc...) because you're gonna save a buttload of cash when compared to LBS Brands. And certainly in the Spectrals case, you really get A LOT more than the competition! Carbon frame, high-level builds and typically a couple of grand less than similarly spec'd BIG BRAND bikes. However..if it was MY money and you can hack waiting an extra month, I'd look hard at the 8.0 instead of the 9.0., cuz I seriously doubt the $1800 extra for all that Kashima ain't gonna add up to a single quantifiable performance advantage. Sure...you'll get your knob polished in the parking lot by all the guys who think Gold stanchions are all that, but that kinda sh!t never makes a lotta sense.


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

Tickle said:


> If I can score an Orbea Rise in XL in the next couple months I will probably go that route, I could get a Spechy SL in the comp carbon model locally but def prefer the Orbea between those two. I like the idea of the lighter trail oriented ebike but I guess a bike like the Spectral with 630w battery would work as well.


Well...if ever there was an apples & oranges comparison, this would be it. But if you want a Rise, good luck!


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I've got a couple months to see how things play out, don't really need the bike till later on in May when the snow stops flying and things dry out some. The Rise seems pretty similar to the Spectral other than the extra weight and battery, but yeah pretty much a unicorn. Agreed on the 8 vs the 9 models, if I spend $1800 on getting my knob polished it won't be by the doods at the trailhead , that was more about availability but we'll see I guess.


----------

